# Nitro Vapor or Nitro Traveller 007...advice?



## jmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi fellow yakkers,

Interested in your advice anyone using a Nitro rod, either the Vapor or the Traveller...

I am looking to purchase a Vapor (6'6" 1-3 kg) or a Traveller 007 (6"6" 2-4 kg) solely for bream fishing in local estuaries from a Hobie Revo.

Anyone using either of these sticks... any recommendations? Is the Vapor 6' a viable option from a yak... any advantages a 6' aot a 6' 6"?

Thanks for any help or reviews...

jmc


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi jmc
I have never used the rods you have mentioned but I own a Nitro Viper and a Nitro Godzilla for ocean fishing and I find them fantastic. Light, very well made, although expensive. 
You can drop the people at Innovator a line and ask for their advice. That's what I did. They are very helpful.
Good luck
Cheers


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

the vapor is a sweet little rod, i've used a 6'6 and it was great, i fish light tho so thats just my preference. some will recommend a 2-4kg if the areas your fishing require a slightly heavier rod. depending on bycatch i guess. good luck, cant go wrong with a nitro in my opinion


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the 007 traveller. It's a great little rod and the way it breaks down into pieces is very handy. I used this rod for most of my softplastic fishing for bream. It's landed plenty and is a good little stick for throwing light weights. I don't like trying to impart action on hardbodies with it, it's a little soft in its action for that, but great for softies. I would personally go for the traveller as it is soft enough and I prefer my rods to be a little longer than 6 foot, with most I own around 7 instead.
Joel


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Trust your instincts but my gut feel is to go for the 1 to 3 kg rod.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## hughmungus (Aug 25, 2008)

i have both and yes they are great, get both


----------



## jmc (Sep 30, 2010)

So, any distinct difference in strength of the 6 piece Traveller? What about action in the rod itself? Somewhere I read to stay away from multi-piece rods as the more pieces the weaker the actual strength of the rod compared to 1 or 2 piece?

I plan to use mainly hardbodies, Ecogear metals as well as the SX40s... are these okay on the Traveller which I see is rated at 2-4 kg line?

Thanks everyone for your ideas...

jmc


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

The action is soft on the traveller but I haven't had any problems with it for strength. You can still use it for hardbodies, I just prefer a rod with a stiffer action for that.
Joel


----------



## jmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the responses,...

So,... what fish weight, size have you manged to catch on the Vapor 6'6" and the 007 Traveller?

Still concerned not to be too restricted by finesse style fishing that I can't use the rod for other things...

for example,.. if I hit a big flattie ... or a mulloway,... what's possible??!! (apart from a broken rod!!)

jmc


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine only has 2 and 4lb braid on the reel I pair it with, so it's never been put under immense drag pressure. 40cm GT on 4lb leader is probably the biggest fish landed so far along with quite a few bream. I was monstered by a few mangrove jack during round 2 of the KFT. This rod is never loaded up with really heavy line as I have other rods for that purpose but it does its job well.
Joel


----------



## jmc (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for feedback imnotoriginal...

Still thinking... I still like the specs on both rods, obviously built for for different specific purposes... Any more thoughts anyone...?

I did talk to someone recently who said he landed successfully a 15 kg mangrove jack on the Vapor 6'6"!!!! Had to hold the rod pointed almost straight at the fish to keep it on...!

Any other true stories about these rods... the Vapor or the Traveller?

jmc


----------



## TheKingyWhisperer (Jan 11, 2011)

I once had a Vapor 70 and it use to really annoy me. Beautiful rod but too light for a heavy handed fisho like myself. It is hard to go from jigging up kingies to flicking ultra light lures. I do love Nitro rods though. I will be using my Viper this weekend.


----------

